# Hiring Winter Guides for Nooksack River near Bellingham Wa.



## scroddy77 (Nov 3, 2013)

Looking to hire one or a couple winter guides for the Nooksack River near Bellingham Washington.

Running a cat boat with photographers. Daily work with many doubles.

Season is December through January.

Accommodations could be provided for the right person. 

You as guide: Extremely reliable, very customer courteous, know how to row in very shallow water.

We are a very laid back operation but expect the best from our guides with no surprises.


Respond to this post if interested or PM. 


Or email [email protected]


Thanks


----------

